# Problème d'installation Fink



## petitbeurre44 (16 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir
J'avais il y a quelques temps installé Fink sur mon iBook Tiger. Je l'avais viré par la suite car je pensais ne plus en avoir besoin. Maintenant que je veux le réinstaller, j'ai donc retéléchargé ce qui va bien sur le net, mais quand je clique sur Fink 0.8.0 installer.pkg, il me dit (après ouverture de la traditionnelle fenêtre de discussion) qu'il y a déjà un fichier sw sur mon ordi, et donc qu'il ne peut installer Fink...
Effectivement, j'ai un fichier sw (/Macintosh HD/sw), à l'intérieur duquel se trouve /bin, /etc,..., à l'intérieur desquels se trouvent effectivement des fichiers avec "Fink" dans le nom...dois-je virer tout le fichier sw au préalable? dois-je virer seulement les fichiers qui semblent avoir un lien avec Fink? Le fichier sw est-il natif sur OS X ou est-ce moi qui l'avais créé quand j'avais installé Fink la première fois?
Désolé pour ces questions, c'est de ma faute j'aurais du être soigneux quand j'avais installé la première fois, mais maintenant, si Fink installe des trucs au milieu d'autres fichiers natifs sous Mac, ça va être coton de faire le ménage...
Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2006)

'/sw' est installé par Fink. Tu le vires et c'est bon. Si ça t'inquiète, commence par le renommer 
	
	



```
sudo mv /sw /sw.bkp
```


----------



## petitbeurre44 (16 Mai 2006)

Ok de la balle ça installe. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Benjimac (1 Mars 2007)

Salut,

Mon problème est le même que petitbeurre44.

Je voudrai savoir si le dossier /sw est uniquement créé en installant fink ?

Je n'ai jamais installé fink, mais j'avais essayé y'a quelques jours et je ne pouvais pas car Xcode pas à jours, j'ai installé la version 2.4.1. et c'est a ce moment que j'ai le probleme du dossier /sw .


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Mars 2007)

Benjimac a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Mon problème est le même que petitbeurre44.
> 
> ...


ouais c'est lui qui est install&#233; par Fink et uniquement Fink, pour MacPort c'est /opt


----------



## Benjimac (1 Mars 2007)

Merci de ta réponse,

Je peut donc le supprimer sans risque, merci.


----------



## Benjimac (1 Mars 2007)

J'ai viré le dossier _/sw_ puis j'ai installé fink, j'ai executé le fichier _pathsetup.sh_

Mais impossible d'avoir recours à la commande _fink_ ou _apt-get_.

J'ai Mac OS X 10.4.8 PPC et Xcode 2.4.1


----------



## FjRond (2 Mars 2007)

Benjimac a dit:


> J'ai viré le dossier _/sw_ puis j'ai installé fink, j'ai executé le fichier _pathsetup.sh_
> 
> Mais impossible d'avoir recours à la commande _fink_ ou _apt-get_.
> 
> J'ai Mac OS X 10.4.8 PPC et Xcode 2.4.1


Vous avez fait l'installation à partir des sources. Je n'avais pas réussi il y a quelque temps avec la même configuration que la vôtre. Mais les binaires fonctionnent très bien. Ensuite, toute la documentation est sur cette page. Je n'ai pas de problèmes avec mon installation.


----------



## FjRond (3 Mars 2007)

Oups ! J'ai répondu trop vite. En fait votre installation s'est bien passée. Ce qu'il vous manque, c'est la reconnaissance de fink par le shell, c'est-à-dire ceci dans le fichier de configuration :

```
. /sw/bin/init.sh
```


----------



## Benjimac (10 Mars 2007)

FjRond a dit:


> Oups ! J'ai répondu trop vite. En fait votre installation s'est bien passée. Ce qu'il vous manque, c'est la reconnaissance de fink par le shell, c'est-à-dire ceci dans le fichier de configuration :
> 
> ```
> . /sw/bin/init.sh
> ```



J'ai tapé le code que tu m'as indiqué, ça marche nickel.

Je vous remercie.


----------

